# Drastic c.c. BBQ 2005



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Sup everyone,
just letting you guys know that our BBQ date is
Saturday August 20th, 2005.
Valley Stream State Park, NY
King of New York title is up for grabs!
Hope to see you guys there!


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Mar 25 2005, 08:24 AM
> *Sup everyone,
> just letting you guys know that our BBQ date is
> Saturday August 20th, 2005.
> ...


Aiight this year LA FAMILIA C.C. is gonna be there and that's that.


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

I'd like to make it down if i get the caprice done in time!!! Went 2 years ago with the PoorBoyz and it was a hella fun time. thanks again!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2005)

Marvin ....Nooooooo our big show (Scrape by the Lake) is the 21 of August so we might not make it :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

Wazup Marv.... Fantastic....Glad ya posted up....saved me a phone call.... works out great 4 me...LOL....going on Vacat.... on the 21.... :biggrin: 


Well Be there with the sticks as promised  ... Wanna Hollat at ya on some Hop Prizes to make it more fun & I wanna put in a little something something to help out the club and what not..... It was so much fun last year.... just wanna show some appreciation


Thanks.. Homie

Keep it up...  :biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

shit sounds like going to both would be cool. :biggrin:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlife63_@Mar 25 2005, 10:20 AM
> *Marvin ....Nooooooo our big show  (Scrape by the Lake) is the 21 of August so we might not make it  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> [snapback]2904537[/snapback]​*


Where is Scrape by the Lake?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Mar 25 2005, 08:35 AM
> *Where is Scrape by the Lake?
> [snapback]2904590[/snapback]​*



Niagara Falls Ontario Canada.....

www.scrapebythelake.com

Mavin come up to our picnic last year...so we had planned on bringing a few cars down to thier picnic this year but its not going to be possible as Rollerz Only Niagara puts on the show up here so we'll be pretty busy that weekend...show coverage from last years scrape is in the latest Lowrider Mag


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlife63_@Mar 25 2005, 11:06 AM
> *Niagara Falls Ontario Canada.....
> 
> www.scrapebythelake.com
> ...


If I make it over the border line I won't make it back in the STATES :tears: :tears: So NY here I come. :cheesy:


----------



## bigtewlow (Nov 11, 2004)

cant wait,we had a great time last year thanks marv. solow car club por vida


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlife63_@Mar 25 2005, 10:20 AM
> *Marvin ....Nooooooo our big show  (Scrape by the Lake) is the 21 of August so we might not make it  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> [snapback]2904537[/snapback]​*


damn - we made it a priority to be at your picnic this year too  

are you havin another one in the fall???


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 25 2005, 10:42 AM
> *damn - we made it a priority to be at your picnic this year too
> 
> are you havin another one in the fall???
> [snapback]2905159[/snapback]​*


Well Joe maybe we can convince are homies from Drastic to change it to a week earlier or later seeing as how we would really like to be there.....its still early so who knows and if they do we'll have a special Drastic trophy to give away at our picnic.....

I'm still cryin about this because I really want to be there FUCK!


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlife63_@Mar 25 2005, 12:51 PM
> *Well Joe maybe we can convince are homies from Drastic to change it to a week earlier or later seeing as how we would really like to be there.....its still early so who knows and if they do we'll have a special Drastic trophy to give away at our picnic.....
> 
> I'm still cryin about this because I really want to be there FUCK!
> [snapback]2905201[/snapback]​*


No worries homies all yall can come to ours in Boston Mass June 19th :biggrin:
and we can all meet.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------lowlife63 & RO
Daammmn...sorry guys  ,
the way that the park sets its permits is in a "lottery" i have to submitt in 3 dates and then they let us know which date we get. the 27th was our first choice, then the 20th then the 13th, we ended up with the 20th. i was really looking forward to seeing you guys down here and also watching pete get busy in the hop, were still comin up to niagra for the july 4th weekend, i guess i'll see you then. 
we might change location next year for a bigger spot, we'll see how it goes this year, this "lottery" is such BS, but we have to deal with it for now.
I guess this also kills our chances of coming to scrape by the lake.
sorry once again RO.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

----------LA FAMILIA C.C.
We'll be there on june 19th...


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-------------wayne64ss
Glad you enjoyed yourself, hope to see you again this year.
Where is larry and the boyz? been trying to get in touch with for a while.
let them know about the bbq if you see them and tell larry to call me!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

------------SLAMNFX
Thanks! I know you'll come thru with the hopping stick, hit me up whenever you got a chance and let me know what kind of giveways, ideas, etc.
I also want to kick around some ideas & get some input about the hop w/ you and some other heads.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Mar 25 2005, 12:39 PM
> *---------lowlife63 & RO
> Daammmn...sorry guys  ,
> the way that the park sets its permits is in a "lottery" i have to submitt in 3 dates and then they let us know which date we get. the 27th was our first choice, then the 20th then the 13th, we ended up with the 20th. i was really looking forward to seeing you guys down here and also watching pete get busy in the hop, were still comin up to niagra for the july 4th weekend, i guess i'll see you then.
> ...


The that sucks atleast we'll see you guys at our picnic.....we really wanted to be there this year I'm sure it will be a great time


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

--------------bigtewlow
See you guys there!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-----------lowlife63


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Mar 25 2005, 02:49 PM
> *------------SLAMNFX
> Thanks! I know you'll come thru with the hopping stick, hit me up whenever you got a chance and let me know what kind of giveways, ideas, etc.
> I also want to kick around some ideas & get some input about the hop w/ you and some other heads.
> [snapback]2905809[/snapback]​*


Hey we got one too so it aint no thing we''ll bring ours.


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Mar 25 2005, 02:41 PM
> *----------LA FAMILIA C.C.
> We'll be there on june 19th...
> [snapback]2905763[/snapback]​*


Thats wuz up homie.


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

Marv...PM'D


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

shitshitshitshitshitshitshitshitshitshitshitshitshitshitshitshitshitshitshitshitshitshitshitshi


did i say shit ?

god dam% N7^(*^*^ yo %*&$##$%$ ands $%^$%$^# !!!!!!!!!!!!!

so the one show/picnic i wanna go to, i can't F$#% !!!

thats it... i'm outha the club.,..$5 fine !


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Mar 25 2005, 04:13 PM
> *shitshitshitshitshitshitshitshitshitshitshitshitshitshitshitshitshitshitshitshitshitshitshitshi
> did i say shit ?
> 
> ...



You had nothing for the King of NY trophy anyways......maybe we should have gone last year 
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

oh man cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

yea it is gonna be crazy this year,, i can see it now that parking lot completely full :biggrin:


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

I will most definitely be there


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

thats hot,,, you gonna make that into a tee shirt bro? cuz i will buy one


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-----------daoriginator64
Thinking about doing that for the BBQ, not sure yet.


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

that will be off the hook man,,, :biggrin:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY (Nov 4, 2002)

why not just change the scrape show date to da weekend before???


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

I got a few PMs about doing the King of NY tshirts,
so im going ahead and printing them up ahead of schedule.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Is this in UpState New-York? Damn it's so close(date) to Scrape By the Lake...Damn it sucks cause I would have loved to go...


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

damn two shows on complete opposite sides of the state both in the same weekend!! this is ridiculous!! 

haha not like it hasnt happened every single year before...


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Mar 27 2005, 10:19 PM
> *Is this in UpState New-York? Damn it's so close(date) to Scrape By the Lake...Damn it sucks cause I would have loved to go...
> [snapback]2916093[/snapback]​*



No its in New York City so about 8 hours fron Niagara Falls I believe.....


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Mar 26 2005, 11:34 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hope ya can make that into a sticker 4 me to slap onto the Hop stick


----------



## bigtewlow (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Mar 28 2005, 12:19 AM
> *Is this in UpState New-York? Damn it's so close(date) to Scrape By the Lake...Damn it sucks cause I would have loved to go...
> [snapback]2916093[/snapback]​*


yeah dave looks like we arent going to make the scrape.really wanted to come and chill with you guys,always the next year homie


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigtewlow_@Mar 28 2005, 04:13 PM
> *yeah dave looks like we arent going to make the scrape.really wanted to come and chill with you guys,always the next year homie
> [snapback]2919305[/snapback]​*


Yeah bro...It really sucks but like you said, we'll get together another time for sure man...


----------



## LugosCustoms (Dec 4, 2003)

I KNOW WHO WILL BE KING OF THE STREETS hmmmmm lets see....


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

I wonder who?


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

not you lugo,lol :biggrin:


----------



## bigtewlow (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LugosCustoms_@Mar 29 2005, 01:35 PM
> *I KNOW WHO WILL BE KING OF THE STREETS hmmmmm lets see....
> [snapback]2923620[/snapback]​*


biring it bitch


----------



## bigtewlow (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Mar 29 2005, 03:26 PM
> *I wonder who?
> [snapback]2924102[/snapback]​*


it sure aint that buster from lugos


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by bigtewlow_@Mar 29 2005, 07:09 PM
> *biring it bitch
> [snapback]2925453[/snapback]​*


----------



## LugosCustoms (Dec 4, 2003)

I gotta laugh this shit is funny as hell 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I guess we will see if that Cutlass doesnt break before it gets 10-15inches off the ground :roflmao: 

No shit talking just telling the dam truth, "KING OF THE STREETS" should be hitting more then 15-20 inches dont you think?



> _Originally posted by bigtewlow_@Mar 29 2005, 06:49 PM
> *it sure aint that buster from lugos
> [snapback]2925645[/snapback]​*


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

what would u know you werent there u ***... you talking all that shit u better bring something to back that big mouth of yours ***...


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

yo lugos and if you dont show up you a fuckin disgrace and u shouldnt show up to no lowriding event anywhere.....


----------



## LugosCustoms (Dec 4, 2003)

Ok bro if you think that calling someone names is getting you anywhere bro so be it bro, what did I do to you bro? Dam you hate str8 up out right!




> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Mar 30 2005, 09:30 AM
> *yo lugos and if you dont show up you a fuckin disgrace and u shouldnt show up to no lowriding event anywhere.....
> [snapback]2928207[/snapback]​*


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

naw i dont hate u ,, just talking alot man,,, we will see what u got. and yea u right about name calling if it hurt your feelings im sorry bro.... mad heat bro


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigtewlow_@Mar 29 2005, 07:49 PM
> *it sure aint that buster from lugos
> [snapback]2925645[/snapback]​*


I don't know who the F that is man, but you got some nerves to be talking about that kat like that ese, but is he really a buster? :0 
So he ain't he ain't bout it uh? :dunno:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LugosCustoms_@Mar 30 2005, 09:14 AM
> *I gotta laugh this shit is funny as hell
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


hahaha :roflmao:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Hey carnales la familia would be out the to witness this battle


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

hes a buster foe sure he goes around talking shit all day bro. he jumps from club to club because he always gets kicked out


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

like i said there was no measuring stick,, and he wasny even there,, so what the fuck woudl he know,,,,


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

whats do u mean you got some nerves? why u saying that he got some nerves?





> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Mar 30 2005, 10:50 AM
> *I don't know who the F that is man, but you got some nerves to be talking about that kat like that ese, but is he really a buster?  :0
> So he ain't he ain't bout it uh? :dunno:
> [snapback]2928914[/snapback]​*


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

It was J/k ese never mind that so he doesn't own a shop or something? sup with the name LUGOS CUStTOMS?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

With all this drama, I'm wondering if we should go to this event instead of Scrape by the lake...Damn that hop competition sounds like it's gonna be something to watch... :0


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

oh it is theres gonna be hoppers from all around the east coast,,,, its gonna be crazy


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Mar 30 2005, 06:03 PM
> *oh it is theres gonna be hoppers from all around the east coast,,,, its gonna be crazy
> [snapback]2930701[/snapback]​*


You guys gonna bring a hopper there?


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

u know it!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Mar 30 2005, 06:13 PM
> *u know it!
> [snapback]2930752[/snapback]​*


That's cool bro...It should be quite a competition then...


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

im gonna go :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

It sucks that it has to be so close to Scrape though...And almost all our members can't cross the American border because of criminal records... :angry:


----------



## bigtewlow (Nov 11, 2004)

yo dave we really would like you guys to come down for this one.but guessit will be hard for you.and to lugos shut your mouth chump cuz all the asskissing you do to other clubs to let you in and then they kick you out just proves my point.and i hope you show up to drasticsBBQ but we know you wont. cuz your a buster and we still hopped higher thenyou did at english town still got my centermeter stick from that hoppeing contest. heres a joke whats this?booooooooooooooboooooooooooooooooobooooooooooooooooooooooboooooooooooboooooooooooobooooooooooooooooo what brian heard after hopping his car at englishtown lugos suck dizzznick


----------



## solowccprez (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LugosCustoms_@Mar 30 2005, 08:14 AM
> *I gotta laugh this shit is funny as hell
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...




OK HRE WE GO AGAIN ....WHY ARE YOU STARTIN SH*T ON MARVS POST YOU GOT NO RESPECT FOR NO ONE HOLMES..... IM THE CURREENT KING OF NEW YORK IF YOU THINK I CAN ONLY HOP 10-15 INCHES YOU GOT ANOTHER THING CUMING TO YA.....AND IF YOU DONT WANT TO WAIT TILL DRASTIC'S BBQ.....ILL BE MORE THAN HAPPY OT SERVE YOU IN YA HOOD ON FILM ....


AND TO MARV LAST YEAR WAS VERY GOOD I WANT ONE OF THOSE SHIRTS SEEING HOW IM THE FIRST KING OF NEW YORK.... NEVER IN MY WILDEST DREAMS DID I THINK I WAS GONNA WIN....I GOT SOME NEW SHIT CUMING FOR THE '05 ILL SEE YOU AT BBQ


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

:0


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

isnt lugo the one who said that nobody is doing shit in NYC..that nobody but him is doing it....that he is coming back to this game cause nobody in the EAST or nNYC is doin anything....


ahaha well i NEVER heard of this guy and to be honest i can't wait to come to this picnic and hop with NYC best......cause i know this lugo guys is not the ONLY one swangin that thang......cause i never heard of him......gotta load up the 3 car trailer for this one…coming all the way from VA
:biggrin:


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

whoops double post sorry


----------



## bigtewlow (Nov 11, 2004)

damn marv gonna have a lot oh cars at this years BBQ gonna be some good shit this year.yo man hope you got enough burgers dogg cuz i can eat alot, hahahahahahahah


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

wow and there burgers too?


yep in there for sure


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Mar 30 2005, 07:34 PM
> *wow and there burgers too?
> yep in there for sure
> [snapback]2931101[/snapback]​*


----------



## vwlownslo (Feb 14, 2002)

Post some Drastic C.C. Rides! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vwlownslo_@Mar 30 2005, 07:38 PM
> *Post some Drastic C.C. Rides! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2931128[/snapback]​*


I think there's a post on post your ride about them bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vwlownslo_@Mar 30 2005, 07:38 PM
> *Post some Drastic C.C. Rides! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2931128[/snapback]​*


Here you go homie...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=167861


----------



## bigtewlow (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Mar 30 2005, 08:45 PM
> *Here you go homie...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=167861
> [snapback]2931170[/snapback]​*


dave is always looking out :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigtewlow_@Mar 30 2005, 08:34 PM
> *dave is always looking out :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2931345[/snapback]​*


I try to help out as much as I can bro... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i'll be on the grill most of the day.... free food all day... just bring a little something to put on the grill or soda .. just bring what you can.. everyone try to pitch in...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

vendors will be there also...


----------



## bigtewlow (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 30 2005, 10:41 PM
> *i'll be on the grill most of the day.... free food all day... just bring a little something to put on the grill or soda .. just bring what you can.. everyoone try to pitch in...
> 
> 
> ...


we will bring what ever homie just let us know


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

too bad you can't make it....dam....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

jay from real deals


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

this will be there :biggrin:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Mar 30 2005, 01:18 PM
> *like i said there was no measuring stick,, and he wasny even there,, so what the fuck woudl he know,,,,
> [snapback]2929075[/snapback]​*


I could bring our ruller is made out of aluminum


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigtewlow_@Mar 30 2005, 08:13 PM
> *damn marv gonna have a lot oh cars at this years BBQ gonna be some good shit this year.yo man hope you got enough burgers dogg cuz i can eat alot, hahahahahahahah
> [snapback]2930996[/snapback]​*


Fuck the Burgers homes, we wangt chiiiicccckkkkeeeeeennnnnnn. :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Mar 31 2005, 06:45 AM
> *Fuck the Burgers homes, we wangt chiiiicccckkkkeeeeeennnnnnn.
> [snapback]2932970[/snapback]​*


fool that aint burger kicng were you could have it your way :biggrin:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Mar 31 2005, 07:48 AM
> *fool that aint burger kicng were you could have it your way  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2932977[/snapback]​*


Damn fool you got me IMAO oout here bro you're a fool for that homie. see you guys in Cali ahahahahaaaaaahahaahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigtewlow (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Mar 31 2005, 07:45 AM
> *Fuck the Burgers homes, we wangt chiiiicccckkkkeeeeeennnnnnn. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2932970[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-------
damn, i havent checked this post in a minute.
it looks like the hop is gonna be serious... 
come ready to hop and leave the excuses at home.
free food and drinks like always.
alot of clubs coming thru to go for the title,
there are a few rides locally hitting back bumper thats gonna cause problems!
see you guys at the BBQ!!


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Apr 1 2005, 12:11 PM
> *-------
> damn, i havent checked this post in a minute.
> it looks like the hop is gonna be serious...
> ...


no rules??
How many batt per pumps?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Apr 1 2005, 01:31 PM
> *no rules??
> How many batt per pumps?
> [snapback]2939649[/snapback]​*


 :dunno:


----------



## bigtewlow (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 1 2005, 11:14 PM
> *:dunno:
> [snapback]2942235[/snapback]​*


street cars or radicals


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigtewlow_@Apr 2 2005, 12:39 AM
> *street cars or radicals
> [snapback]2942615[/snapback]​*


anything...


----------



## bigtewlow (Nov 11, 2004)

so street cars are going up against radicals


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

There can only be one King...
no cap on baterries.
All cars must drive in.
as many pumps as you want.


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

I wanna see some cars hitting back bumper :biggrin:


----------



## bigtewlow (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Apr 2 2005, 02:32 PM
> *There can only be one  King...
> no cap on baterries.
> All cars must drive in.
> ...


cool thats what im talkin about


----------



## bigtewlow (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Apr 2 2005, 03:40 PM
> *I wanna see some cars hitting back bumper :biggrin:
> [snapback]2944394[/snapback]​*


me 2


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigtewlow_@Apr 2 2005, 04:12 PM
> *me 2
> [snapback]2944518[/snapback]​*


So are we all going to that CT car show?


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

sounds like its gonna be fun. Wish we could make it, but the 8 hour trip, with our full show the next day just don't seem possible. Whose pink impala is that from va? 

on a side note, how do you determine who wins the King of NY title? just based on inches, or other factors as well?


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Apr 2 2005, 07:21 PM
> *sounds like its gonna be fun.  Wish we could make it, but the 8 hour trip, with our full show the next day just don't seem possible.  Whose pink impala is that from va?
> 
> on a side note, how do you determine who wins the King of NY title?  just based on inches, or other factors as well?
> [snapback]2945137[/snapback]​*


I will asume by height


----------



## bigtewlow (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Apr 2 2005, 07:09 PM
> *So are we all going to that CT car show?
> [snapback]2945102[/snapback]​*


which ct show?


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigtewlow_@Apr 3 2005, 12:44 PM
> *which ct show?
> [snapback]2947263[/snapback]​*


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=166573


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

yea we will be there at the creative differences car show


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Apr 6 2005, 08:16 AM
> *yea we will be there at the creative differences car show
> [snapback]2960849[/snapback]​*


Cool its gonna be fun this summer? are you guys ready yet?


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

bump


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Apr 2 2005, 05:21 PM
> *sounds like its gonna be fun.  Wish we could make it, but the 8 hour trip, with our full show the next day just don't seem possible.  Whose pink impala is that from va?
> 
> on a side note, how do you determine who wins the King of NY title?  just based on inches, or other factors as well?
> [snapback]2945137[/snapback]​*



hey westsidehydros ask JEFF aka unfunkyufo....whos pink impala it is 

and we are coming to scrape by the lake too


hittem up in NY on sat

and crossover to canada on sunday....

talk about a full packed weekend :biggrin:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

bump


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## Ashton-SC (Apr 9, 2004)

whats up guys hope to see you guys at ECN... Get there early and get indoors!! Beat the HEAT!


----------



## Ashton-SC (Apr 9, 2004)

whats up guys hope to see you guys at ECN... Get there early and get indoors!! Beat the HEAT!


----------



## Ashton-SC (Apr 9, 2004)

whats up guys hope to see you guys at ECN... Get there early and get indoors!! Beat the HEAT!


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

BUMP


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Hey Marv thank you for stopping by thank you for everything I'll see you in NY


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

hey can someone post the actual mailing adress of the park so i can mapquest it...

thanks


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

ttt


----------



## CadillacGrill21 (Oct 19, 2001)

looking foward to it...


dayum its a trip!


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Is this correct?
Directions from the North East corner pocket?

http://maps.yahoo.com/dd_result?newaddr=bo...=3005&terr=3003


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

----------LA FAMILIA C.C.

those directions are wrong, they will put you in manhatten.
Valleystream is in long island.

try:
Valleystream State Park
516-825-4128
southern state parkway and henry st.
valleystream, ny 11580
The park is actually the exit 15A on the southern state parkway.


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

oh snap...thanks DrasticNYC

will defetnatly be there!!


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

ttt


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

:biggrin: OH MAN I CANT WAIT... :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Montey C (Jun 22, 2002)

Did they fix those crappy roads in NY yet? The last time I drove my hopper to long island, I spent more time in the air than on the ground..... and not on purpose. :angry:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Jun 28 2005, 02:52 PM
> *----------LA FAMILIA C.C.
> 
> those directions are wrong, they will put you in manhatten.
> ...


http://maps.yahoo.com/dd_result?newaddr=9+...580&tcountry=us
how is that?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Montey C_@Jul 30 2005, 05:40 PM
> *Did they fix those crappy roads in NY yet?  The last time I drove my hopper to long island, I spent more time in the air than on the ground..... and not on purpose. :angry:
> [snapback]3511875[/snapback]​*


OH HELL NO! And getting through NJ is no picnic either. :angry:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

TTT


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

Counting DOWN.......


D_DAY :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

THIS WEEKEND.... :wave:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 16 2005, 12:49 PM~3636451
> *THIS WEEKEND.... :wave:
> *



:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Aug 16 2005, 07:32 PM~3638408
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


you might see one or two of us a your show the next day....


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 16 2005, 06:28 PM~3638766
> *you might see one or two of us  a your show the next day....
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


you better fill me in about this


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Aug 16 2005, 09:48 PM~3639339
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> you better fill me in about this
> *


some one might drive up to the show right after the bbq... :biggrin:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Aug 2 2005, 11:49 AM~3527131
> *http://maps.yahoo.com/dd_result?newaddr=9+...580&tcountry=us
> how is that?
> *


Are these direction accurate? :uh:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

----------LA FAMILIA C.C.
the directions are correct up to line 15.
line 16 should be, exit #15a valleystream state park.

sorry for taking so long to get back to you,
havent been on LIL for a minute, comp problems.

see ya this weekend!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

----------
Alot of people talking big about the hop, dont tell me, show me...


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

is there an adress, i cant find the park on mapquest, i might be able to come down, did you guys scrap the idea of coming up to scrape the next day?


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Aug 17 2005, 11:50 PM~3646060
> *----------LA FAMILIA C.C.
> the directions are correct up to line 15.
> line 16 should be, exit #15a valleystream state park.
> ...


cool


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

one more day! :0


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Aug 19 2005, 12:42 AM~3655194
> *one more day!  :0
> *


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

BOMBS ABOUT TA DROP.....

TALK DA TALK........NOW WALK DA WALK!

SOMEONES GONNA GET SERVED :0 MARV..... DONT FORGET FIRE EXTINGUISHERS.......HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

See you guys tomorrow


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

solow car club in full force at drastic,,, thanks drastic for a good time,, and congrats to ghettofam for winning the hop king of the ny trophy. remember solow bbq sept. 3rd,,,,,,


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

oh and what happen to lugos? yaLL aint show up with your wagon hopper? damn,,, all the shit talking and u guys aint show up!


----------



## CadillacGrill21 (Oct 19, 2001)

i had a bomb ass time.

thanks drastic for the food!!!


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Aug 22 2005, 08:14 PM~3672298
> *oh and what happen to lugos?  yaLL aint show up with your wagon hopper? damn,,, all the shit talking and u guys aint show up!
> *


You heard me asking for them didn't you? :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadillacGrill21_@Aug 22 2005, 10:31 PM~3674047
> *i had a bomb ass time.
> 
> thanks drastic for the food!!!
> *


What up man, I didn't even see you there! Did you bring the Fleetwood?

Thanks again to the Drastic folks for their hospitality and a great time. I'll have a ton of pics up soon!
Jeff


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

BIG THANK YOU to DRASTIC CC for the hospitality and the awesome food. Special thanks to Marv and Bean, and also Steve from Individuals. I had an awesome time, we will definitely be back next year. In my eyes this is the best show on the east coast. Again, thanks for everything.


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Aug 20 2005, 08:54 PM~3663481
> *solow car club in full force at drastic,,, thanks drastic for a good time,, and congrats to ghettofam for winning the hop king of the ny trophy. remember solow bbq sept. 3rd,,,,,,
> *


there go the volleyball players :biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-----Sup Everyone,

Thank All you guys for making it down, we had a great turnout and time, im glad to hear that you guys enjoyed yourself. Big Shoutout to GhettoFam c.c. for taking home the "King of New York" hop trophy. I want to thank all the clubs and individuals that made it down:
GhettoFam c.c.
SoLow c.c.
Made II envy
Individuals
Kreative Auto
Twisted Fantasy b.c.
Xplicit Whips c.c.
East Coast Kruzers
Sweet & Low c.c.
Twizted Stylz c.c.
La Familia c.c.
Tekniquez c.c.
Low Mentality c.c.
Guanaco Lifestyle c.c.
I'm sure im forgetting alot more,
but without the support of the northeast lowriders this couldnt go down.
I'll have pics up by tomorrow!


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

yea i heard u cj,, you asked out loud too,, wheres lugos? ,,,hahah, oh and when you calle dout that black box caprice too! lol,,,, word we needed some excitement while waiting for the hop to start so we started a solow volley ball game,,,,lol,,,,,word we had everyone looking at us,,, you know u wanted to play with us fool!


----------



## bigtewlow (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Aug 23 2005, 12:18 PM~3675819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigtewlow (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Aug 23 2005, 05:51 PM~3677948
> *yea i heard u cj,, you asked out loud too,, wheres lugos? ,,,hahah, oh and when you calle dout that black box caprice too!  lol,,,, word we needed some excitement while waiting for the hop to start so we started a solow volley ball game,,,,lol,,,,,word we had everyone looking at us,,, you know u wanted to play with us fool!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Aug 23 2005, 05:51 PM~3677948
> *yea i heard u cj,, you asked out loud too,, wheres lugos? ,,,hahah, oh and when you calle dout that black box caprice too!  lol,,,, word we needed some excitement while waiting for the hop to start so we started a solow volley ball game,,,,lol,,,,,word we had everyone looking at us,,, you know u wanted to play with us fool!
> *


 :roflmao: damn fool you got me cracking up over here :twak: The camara guy doesn't play fool I got you guys live on cam hahaha


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

i gotta see that


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

3rd hit on the switch:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Later that night around 9pm:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

SOMEBODY WAS SOPOSED TO FLIP AN IMPALA THERE I HEARD :dunno:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------SERVING U 2
The 63 was gonna flip, but i stopped him because the police was looking, but this was way after the bbq at night.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Aug 23 2005, 11:01 PM~3680357
> *Later that night around 9pm:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S MARTIN'S TRAY RIGHT?


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

------------SERVING U 2
I think its Martins and Keiths.


----------



## KiNgOfNy (Aug 18, 2005)

YEAH WASSUP FELLA'S WE STOOD IT UP IN KEITH'S BACK YARD AND WE WANTED TO FLIP IT EARLIER FOR THE BBQ BUT AFTER MY COUSIN VISH SAID THAT HE SERVED EVERYONE AND SWALLOWED THE 7 FOOT TROPHY WE JUST WANTED TO GIVE EVERONE A PEEP SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Aug 22 2005, 07:14 PM~3672298
> *oh and what happen to lugos?  yaLL aint show up with your wagon hopper? damn,,, all the shit talking and u guys aint show up!
> *


The Lugos didn't go???? :0


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

LUGOS ???... lol... :roflmao:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Aug 24 2005, 06:23 AM~3681618
> *The Lugos didn't go???? :0
> *




did anyone around here expect anthing different... :uh: :uh:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:0


> _Originally posted by solowpaul_@Aug 24 2005, 10:44 AM~3682154
> *did anyone around here expect anthing different... :uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KiNgOfNy_@Aug 24 2005, 09:15 AM~3681578
> *YEAH WASSUP FELLA'S WE STOOD IT UP IN KEITH'S BACK YARD AND WE WANTED TO FLIP IT EARLIER FOR THE BBQ BUT AFTER MY COUSIN VISH SAID THAT HE SERVED EVERYONE AND SWALLOWED THE 7 FOOT TROPHY WE JUST WANTED TO GIVE EVERONE A PEEP SHOW :biggrin:
> *



so what it do? :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Aug 24 2005, 04:36 PM~3684458
> *so what it do? :biggrin:
> *


QUOTE(KiNgOfNy @ Aug 24 2005, 09:15 AM) 
YEAH WASSUP FELLA'S WE STOOD IT UP IN KEITH'S BACK YARD AND WE WANTED TO FLIP IT EARLIER FOR THE BBQ BUT AFTER MY COUSIN VISH SAID THAT HE SERVED EVERYONE AND SWALLOWED THE 7 FOOT TROPHY WE JUST WANTED TO GIVE EVERONE A PEEP SHOW 




so what it do? 









:dunno:


----------



## KiNgOfNy (Aug 18, 2005)

Eddie got the car to stand well over 90" and could of probably went up higher, but would have hit keith's house! I told him to do it anyway lol. Thinking about going to SOLOW's BBQ and show them what a hop looks like but I'd probably waste gas gettin down there for 30" hops.


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KiNgOfNy_@Aug 24 2005, 10:17 PM~3686079
> *Eddie got the car to stand well over 90" and could of probably went up higher, but would have hit keith's house!  I told him to do it anyway lol.  Thinking about going to SOLOW's BBQ and show them what a hop looks like but I'd probably waste gas gettin down there for 30" hops.
> *


is it single or double? also you should have taken it to Englishtown NJ for the LRM show in July


----------



## swicthhitter S.D. (Nov 11, 2004)

Its a dubble pump and the car was not read in july


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by solowpaul_@Aug 24 2005, 09:44 AM~3682154
> *did anyone around here expect anthing different... :uh:  :uh:
> *


Well, with all the shit I was reading on here all winter and spring long about them saying they would take home the hop trophy, I'm just surprised that they didn't show up at all... :0 :0


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Aug 24 2005, 10:32 PM~3686811
> *Well, with all the shit I was reading on here all winter and spring long about them saying they would take home the hop trophy, I'm just surprised that they didn't show up at all... :0  :0
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Anyway, congradulations on what seemed to be a great BBQ guys...If Scrape would not have been the day after, I would have gone in NY for that BBQ...Looked like a great event...


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KiNgOfNy_@Aug 24 2005, 09:17 PM~3686079
> *Eddie got the car to stand well over 90" and could of probably went up higher, but would have hit keith's house!  I told him to do it anyway lol.  Thinking about going to SOLOW's BBQ and show them what a hop looks like but I'd probably waste gas gettin down there for 30" hops.
> *


I guess that's what happens wwhen you're the only radical hopper in your twon.
Are you the press of Ghetto Fam or the dude that was driving the green joint?


----------



## KiNgOfNy (Aug 18, 2005)

No we roll solo. The guy drivin the green imp is my cousin Vish from Ghettofam. We represent our shops KDRAULICS in NY and GhettoFAB in San Diego California. Hopefully we'll start getting some radicals in town soon. If anyone wants us to build one let me know!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

now , the question is... can a radical hopper that dont run really win KING OF NY...????.........would it be fare to the cars that drive from all over the the
tri-state....???
this is something we would have to work out....


----------



## KiNgOfNy (Aug 18, 2005)

Wassup Mr. Bean! The car does run. We couldn't put gas in the tank because we were going to flip it. I still have the original 283, runs excellent. We still kept the trophy in the family. It's all good another time another place.


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Well it all depends on rules you know singles and double pumps, radicals they're all diff kind of cars yes is a street competition but you already know that people gonna be like but he got 20 batts and 10 pumps and in his trunk ......if you know what i mean.
Street cars are street cars and radicals are radicals.


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

kingofny i bet you cant drive that shit to our bbq? i mean its very impressive that you can build a "hopper" and have it at 90" congrats to u man....but is it really a street car? i mean 30 inches aint shit homie,, but when u drive the car to jersey, upsate, long island and all shows with the 4 states range then its a different story. that impala ghettofam brung was off the hook, and i consider it a street car and did only hit 36 inches.. for the solow bbq your car has to be a street car to take home the trophie..... not some circus car that can flip over.... thas my opinion homie,,, i think ghetto fam are cool people, we spoke after the hop and i hope they show up and have a good time u know. but hey from the pic i seen you will def take on all comp here on the east coast on the "radical class".... goodluck homie,, nice ride!


----------



## CadillacGrill21 (Oct 19, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 23 2005, 10:29 PM~3674795
> *What up man, I didn't even see you there!  Did you bring the Fleetwood?
> 
> Thanks again to the Drastic folks for their hospitality and a great time.  I'll have a ton of pics up soon!
> ...




whats up man, no i left the lac at home, i missed not having it with me though.



drastic and solo and all you north east folks need to come hit up the 3rd annual haynes point picnic in D.C. if you can make it. its gonna be right on the potomac river.

date is SEPT ?? not certain yet but will let ya'll know.


its about a 3 1/2 hour ride down 95 but its always a good turn out




awwwww skeet skeet!!!


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KiNgOfNy_@Aug 24 2005, 10:17 PM~3686079
> *Eddie got the car to stand well over 90" and could of probably went up higher, but would have hit keith's house!  I told him to do it anyway lol.  Thinking about going to SOLOW's BBQ and show them what a hop looks like but I'd probably waste gas gettin down there for 30" hops.
> *



I'm not trying to start any shit, beleive me,but where does the "hopping" end and the rear "forklift effect" take over? I seen a g body on a truccha vid with a similar rear settup. it would "hop" till about 60 inches than rears would take over. when it got stuck up, they could lower rear down a little, than raise back up,all while front tires isoff ground? is that still hoppin? again, not talking shit, or startin anything, just curious how that settup works. :cheesy:


----------



## KiNgOfNy (Aug 18, 2005)

Hopping have different categories. Anybody can lift a car put 2 or 4 gates at hit 30". I was hittin 50" with 10's in the rear. Wasn't fun anymore. That's cool for someone who like that. The real skill comes with years of practice on the rear end. It's nearly impossible to stand a 63 without the "forklift" effect homie. It's never been done here and I wanted to be the first to do it. And for the circus comment, I'll serve any car in your hood and coming from cheerleaders and volleyball players stick to coming in at last place. :0


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Here are a few of my choice pics from the show. Hope you all enjoy! You can find more on www.twiztedstylz.com under Events (when we upload them, probably today or Monday).

Thanks again to the Drastic crew especially for their hospitality. Great event guys! Also shouts to all the people I met at the show, for the first time or just saw again. Great to talk to y'all.
Jeff


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Twizted spokes


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I like the Caddies, what can I say! :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Check those teeth! :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Now THAT's what I call DRASTIC! :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

For the homies who made it all happen!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Another kind of big body.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

A lot of clean Impalas came through.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Lots of customs....Like this Honda(?)


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I mean Blazer!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Not lowriders, but I like this pic. It's like the Transformers lining up for battle.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:0


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

What a wonderful world we live in, where big rims and little rims can get along in perfect harmony.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

SoLow represented with some tight rides and real clean setups! :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 26 2005, 07:16 AM~3695701
> *I like the Caddies, what can I say! :biggrin:
> *



Nice caddy...I love it man...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Lots of Big Bodies came through.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Xplicit Whips 64


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Guanaco Lifestyle Monte


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Big I NYC clean 90d Coupe :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

King of NY 2005, 64 Impala drop from Ghetto Fam. :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Where else can you see a '93 Fleetwood, a '64 Impala, and an '05 Maybach parked next to each other? :0


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Here's something you don't see every day! :0


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Who can forget the FOOD!!! :biggrin: Thanks again guys!

More pics will be on www.twiztedstylz.com later if anybody is interested. :thumbsup:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

man thats badass ... too bad i couldn't have made it down was lookin forward to seein and meetin everybody. At least some people from up here made it down ... namely Naz from sweet n low car club .... did he bring the duece or leave it here?? I didnt see any pics of it.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Aug 26 2005, 10:55 AM~3697021
> *man thats badass ... too bad i couldn't have made it down was lookin forward to seein and meetin everybody. At least some people from up here made it down ... namely Naz from sweet n low car club .... did he bring the duece or leave it here?? I didnt see any pics of it.
> *


We didn't see it there. In fact, CJ (La Familia) was asking him in the Northeast Cars thread why he didn't come.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Aug 26 2005, 02:16 AM~3695111
> *I'm not trying to start any shit, beleive me,but where does the "hopping" end and the rear "forklift effect" take over?  I seen a g body on a truccha vid with a similar rear settup.  it would "hop" till about 60 inches than rears would take over.  when it got stuck up, they could lower rear down a little, than raise back up,all while front tires isoff ground?  is that still hoppin?  again, not talking shit, or startin anything, just curious how that settup works. :cheesy:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Twizted Stylz coverage of the Drastic BBQ

Video of Regal switch hitting and spinning spokes


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 26 2005, 10:56 AM~3697037
> *We didn't see it there.  In fact, CJ (La Familia) was asking him in the Northeast Cars thread why he didn't come.
> *



oh too bad he shoulda drove it .. im pretty sure he made it down though just not with his car ..... he called me in the morning to ask me if i wanted to go with him ... i pussed out my house owns me. LoL


----------



## bigtewlow (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KiNgOfNy_@Aug 26 2005, 06:25 AM~3695565
> *Hopping have different categories.  Anybody can lift a car put 2 or 4 gates at hit 30".  I was hittin 50" with 10's in the rear.  Wasn't fun anymore.  That's cool for someone who like that.  The real skill comes with years of practice on the rear end.  It's nearly impossible to stand a 63 without the "forklift" effect homie.  It's never been done here and I wanted to be the first to do it.  And for the circus comment, I'll serve any car in your hood and coming from cheerleaders and volleyball players stick to coming in at last place. :0
> *


oh so its like that dogg?


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

dont get offensive,,, i dont know why your getting on attack mode homie. you know sometimes it aint about coming first or last, its about being with your family and having a great time enjoying the sport of lowriding... and like i said, i hope you come to our bbq and bring the kids because we will have kids events as well,, theres also a playground there for the kids.....see you on the 3rd,,, im not being pussy im trying to keep the peace. the last thing we all need is someshit going down but if you cant be a man about the situation then i dont know what else,, anyway see you at the grill grubbin on some burgers!


----------



## bigtewlow (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KiNgOfNy_@Aug 26 2005, 06:25 AM~3695565
> *Hopping have different categories.  Anybody can lift a car put 2 or 4 gates at hit 30".  I was hittin 50" with 10's in the rear.  Wasn't fun anymore.  That's cool for someone who like that.  The real skill comes with years of practice on the rear end.  It's nearly impossible to stand a 63 without the "forklift" effect homie.  It's never been done here and I wanted to be the first to do it.  And for the circus comment, I'll serve any car in your hood and coming from cheerleaders and volleyball players stick to coming in at last place. :0
> *


"that shit is bananas B-a-n-a-n-a-s" just a little cheer for you


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

thats what im tryin to say from the begining that hopping has different catagories....thas all aint nobody trying to say nothing else


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------Sup Everyone,

Im glad everyone enjoyed themselves & i hope everyone ate enough!
next year we wont cross dates with rollerz, so hope to see them and
also i want to goto scrape by the lake, it looked like a great show!


----------



## solowccprez (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KiNgOfNy_@Aug 24 2005, 07:15 AM~3681578
> *YEAH WASSUP FELLA'S WE STOOD IT UP IN KEITH'S BACK YARD AND WE WANTED TO FLIP IT EARLIER FOR THE BBQ BUT AFTER MY COUSIN VISH SAID THAT HE SERVED EVERYONE AND SWALLOWED THE 7 FOOT TROPHY WE JUST WANTED TO GIVE EVERONE A PEEP SHOW :biggrin:
> *


im king of ny 2004 if i would've made it i would still be KING of NY....... :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## swicthhitter S.D. (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by solowccprez_@Aug 27 2005, 06:30 PM~3704945
> *im king of ny 2004 if i would've made it i would still be KING of NY....... :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


"WOW" thats crazy 32" makes you the king of N.Y. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## swicthhitter S.D. (Nov 11, 2004)

> im king of ny 2004 if i would've made it i would still be KING of NY....... :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> [/quote


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

Man... I just got back from a much needed Florida vacation.... that kicked off the day of the BBQ.... i just wanted to give a big shout out to all..... it was another excellent year..... Drastic brings together some of the best and coolest peeps & clubs in the NY lowrider community....

Thanks again... it was great seeing all my old friends and making some new ones.... and I look forward to doing all again next year.... keep up the good work guys


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

--------SLAMNFX

Thank You for giving us a accurate hopping stick and giving away free hydro motors to the 2005 King of New York!


----------



## KiNgOfNy (Aug 18, 2005)

No Doubt! It's all good. Will definately try and come down if we don't go away. :biggrin:


----------



## bigtewlow (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KiNgOfNy_@Aug 29 2005, 03:46 PM~3713885
> *No Doubt!  It's all good.  Will definately try and come down if we don't go away.  :biggrin:
> *


cool homie


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigtewlow_@Aug 26 2005, 04:58 PM~3698302
> *oh so its like that dogg?
> *


I'm sorry, did I get in the way of your guys beef?  just kiddin, I didn't understand the comment circus, i didn't say that at all, but it must have been toward someone else. I was just curious about the suspension, thats all. I know there are diff catagories in hoppin, and I thought "king of ny" was one of them, like a combo of height, make and model, cleanliness... etc. anyway, we'll be at the bbq for sure next year, as long as our dates don't clash. so i hope to meet you all then.


ok, now i don't even know who I'm talking to     , oh well fuckit.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Aug 29 2005, 06:01 PM~3714848
> *I'm sorry, did I get in the way of your guys beef?   just kiddin, I didn't understand the comment circus, i didn't say that at all, but it must have been toward someone else. I was just curious about the suspension, thats all.  I know there are diff catagories in hoppin, and I thought "king of ny"  was one of them, like a combo of height, make and model, cleanliness... etc.  anyway,  we'll be at the bbq for sure next year, as long as our dates don't clash.  so i hope to meet you all then.
> ok, now i don't even know who I'm talking to         , oh well fuckit.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bigtewlow (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Aug 29 2005, 06:01 PM~3714848
> *I'm sorry, did I get in the way of your guys beef?   just kiddin, I didn't understand the comment circus, i didn't say that at all, but it must have been toward someone else. I was just curious about the suspension, thats all.  I know there are diff catagories in hoppin, and I thought "king of ny"  was one of them, like a combo of height, make and model, cleanliness... etc.  anyway,  we'll be at the bbq for sure next year, as long as our dates don't clash.  so i hope to meet you all then.
> ok, now i don't even know who I'm talking to         , oh well fuckit.
> *


that wasnt twords you homie


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 29 2005, 06:13 PM~3714917
> *:wave:
> *


Hey Bean im the black dude with the wife beater and camcor







der


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Aug 30 2005, 08:16 AM~3718721
> *Hey Bean im the black dude with the wife beater and camcor
> 
> 
> ...


oh yea....... cool...going to solow bbq...?


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

The Drastic BBQ was great ya'll defintly put it down lookin forward to doing it again at Solow CC picnic see ya'll there.  
-Steve 
Individuals C.C.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

we all have to support each other and make it grow...... :biggrin:


----------



## bigtewlow (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 30 2005, 09:45 PM~3723214
> *we all have to support each other and make it grow...... :biggrin:
> *


good words bean


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 30 2005, 12:44 PM~3719809
> *oh yea....... cool...going to solow bbq...?
> *


Yes indeed I should be in BK by friday night.


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 30 2005, 09:45 PM~3723214
> *we all have to support each other and make it grow...... :biggrin:
> *


Yes indeed hope to see you guys in New England next year.


----------



## TuCamote (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Aug 30 2005, 08:12 PM~3722189
> *The Drastic BBQ was great ya'll defintly put it down lookin forward to doing it again at Solow CC picnic see ya'll there.
> -Steve
> Individuals C.C.
> *


Loving that cadi Steve, hope all you guys make it!!


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Aug 31 2005, 07:57 AM~3725352
> *Loving that cadi Steve, hope all you guys make it!!
> *


Not mine  one of the other members cadi...we plan on coming up to hang :thumbsup:


----------



## TuCamote (May 21, 2005)

cool... anyway, I seen pictures of what u got coming out in the individuals forum, that shit is sick man!


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Aug 28 2005, 07:55 PM~3709921
> *--------SLAMNFX
> 
> Thank You for giving us a accurate hopping stick and  giving away free hydro motors to the 2005 King of New York!
> *


Drastic NYC...... more than welcome homie... jus trying to keep the "PRO" in Pro Hopper...LOL..... just doing what i can to support the BBQ...... You know my feelings on events in NYC & I am down to support your event & club anyway I can... I look forward to next year..... I am def down with your 'Specialty Awards Trophy/ idea' as well as another Hop Sponsorship so be sure to get me a heads up when the time comes

also thanks for the word of mouth to Keith

Look out for my E-mail soon.....working on my shirt designs for you.... now we can share AI files...LOL

Keep it up Homies.....

Big shout out to the DrasticBean 

Holla


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 30 2005, 10:45 PM~3723214
> *we all have to support each other and make it grow...... :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Aug 31 2005, 10:10 AM~3725751
> *cool... anyway, I seen pictures of what u got coming out in the individuals forum, that shit is sick man!
> *


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)




----------

